# Tourguides Bad Hersfeld / Kirchheim 2. - 3. Mai gesucht



## sharky (26. April 2009)

hallo zusammen,

bin am 2. und 3. mai in der nähe von bad hersfeld / kirchheim unterwegs und würde gerne biken. fall jemand von euch aus der dortigen umgebung an einem der beiden tage oder auch an beiden (sonntag ggf nur bis frühen nachmittag) eine tour plant, würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr mir ne PM schreiben und mich mitnehmen würdet 

gruß
sharky


----------



## Tobensen (29. April 2009)

Hi,

ich wohne direkt in Hersfeld. Mein Rücken ist zwar noch lädiert, aber ich hoffe, dass eine kleine Tour spätestens am Sonntag möglich ist.

Ansonsten, hier ist ein Link zu einer lokalen (nördlich von Hersfeld gelegenen) Bikergruppe. Die machen jeden Samstag eine Tour. Ich bin leider noch nicht mit denen gefahren, Rücken sei Dank  

http://www.mtb1994ronshausen.info.ms/

Viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThugLine25 (15. Februar 2011)

hey! grüße aus neuss am rhein! 
werde nächste woche in hersfeld sein!

werde täglich radfahren! am liebsten mit einem local der mich auf ein paar trails mitnehmen würde!

ride on!


----------

